# HELLLPPPP! hedgehog throwing up!



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

HELP!!!!! MY HEDGEHOG WAS ANNOINTING AFTER LICKING HIS TUBE AND IT WAS ORANGE! NOW HE IS GAGGING AND THROWING UP! ALL THE VETS ARE CLOSED TODAY! SORRY BUT REALLY URGENT!!!


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Praying for Teddy and you -----I am a newbie momma so I can only help by praying! You can try and PM Nancy or other breeders .......

Kathy


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

TeddysMommy said:


> HELP!!!!! MY HEDGEHOG WAS ANNOINTING AFTER LICKING HIS TUBE AND IT WAS ORANGE! NOW HE IS GAGGING AND THROWING UP! ALL THE VETS ARE CLOSED TODAY! SORRY BUT REALLY URGENT!!!


All is well now, He is fine we called a 24 hr. vet for advice and they said that he was fine. He was just trying to get something out of his system. Hes okay now. Thank goodness, Back to his quirky self!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

KathyTNY said:


> Praying for Teddy and you -----I am a newbie momma so I can only help by praying! You can try and PM Nancy or other breeders .......
> 
> Kathy


Thank you for your prayers! He is fine, He was just trying to get something out of his system... He had me worried sick!


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh I am sooooo happy - great news! I would have just about been dieing if it was me..... I can't believe how much these little critters mean to us!!!!  

Whew, enjoy the rest of your evening!

Kathy


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

KathyTNY said:


> Oh I am sooooo happy - great news! I would have just about been dieing if it was me..... I can't believe how much these little critters mean to us!!!!
> 
> Whew, enjoy the rest of your evening!
> 
> Kathy


Thank you and same to you! My baby means the world to me, If and if anything would ever happen I would have a heart attack! (again, after this one that he gave me  )


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

By the way, I LOVE Teddy's mask! I am really getting pogs with masks....gonna have to get me one someday when my honey pogs cross over the rainbow bridge.....

Kathy


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

KathyTNY said:


> By the way, I LOVE Teddy's mask! I am really getting pogs with masks....gonna have to get me one someday when my honey pogs cross over the rainbow bridge.....
> 
> Kathy


 :lol: Thanks if that is ur hedgehog in ur pic, he/she is adorable!


----------

